# Anyone had any luck subscribing to HBO Now?



## lokar (Oct 8, 2006)

I heard it was available on the Google Play store but my two separate Android devices can't find it. I can't believe they won't let you subscribe from a desktop computer, it's like they don't want people to get it. What kind of Android device do I need?


----------



## Wilf (Oct 15, 2008)

Go to the website https://order.hbonow.com/ and sign up from there.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Wilf said:


> Go to the website https://order.hbonow.com/ and sign up from there.


Thanx for the link. I see the Fire TV boxes will be getting the app. Time to cancel HBO on my D* account.

Rich


----------



## lokar (Oct 8, 2006)

I finally got it figured out. The hoops they make you jump through to get HBO Now are ridiculous. After much trial and error, I finally got my tablet upgraded to Android OS version 4.2 so I can use the HBO Now app and sign up. Wish Showtime would do something similar instead of going through Hulu.


----------

